# Man vs Wild with Will Ferrell!!



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 30, 2009)

Will Ferrell will be joining Bear on an upcoming Man vs Wild.

 Its kinda of like watching a Will Ferrell movie here is a clip:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this, but wondering train wreck, or good, y'know?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm looking forward to this, but wondering train wreck, or good, y'know?


 
yup... I know

Now could this be considered "jumping the shark"


----------



## crushing (May 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm looking forward to this, but wondering train wreck, or good, y'know?


 
If it's a train wreck, it Will Ferrell probably be a funny one!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 31, 2009)

I think this will be funny!


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2009)

I believe this will be a good show.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 31, 2009)

crushing said:


> If it's a train wreck, it Will Ferrell probably be a funny one!


 

Nicely snuck in there .  I commend you, good sir, on stealthy word play :rei:.


----------

